# Santa Starbuck's Merry Christmas!!



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Santa Starbuck Gift One: 910101052129705166603*


Santa Starbuck Gift Two: 910101052129705166634*


Santa Starbuck Gift Three: 910101052129705166614*


Santa Starbuck Gift Four: 910101052129705166666*


Santa Starbuck Gift Five: 910101052129705166698*


Ho! Ho! Ho! More to come boys and girls! Merrrry Christmas!!!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Nicely done bro! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Very generous David! opcorn:


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

lol ... you just can't help yourself can you, David.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Nicely done bro! Merry Christmas!


Thanks Kipp and Merry Christmas to you and your family!



Poneill272 said:


> Very generous David! opcorn:


Thank you Phil! I hope you and your family have a wonderful Chrismtas!!



swingerofbirches said:


> lol ... you just can't help yourself can you, David.


Lol. My favorite time of the year Charlie. Is Santa coming to see you at the beach?

Hope you and the wifey have a wonderful Christmas!!


----------



## Secret Santa2 (Dec 25, 2009)

From one Santa to another nicely done


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Merry Christmas Santa Starbuck (David and family)! Truly in the holiday spirit!!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Santa is really sticking some packages in peoples Chimneys!!!!


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Again David, wonderful stuff.

Merry Christmas to you and all of yours.

Best regards, tony


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Coop D said:


> Santa is really sticking some packages in peoples Chimneys!!!!


Coop's imagery never fails! Lol

Merry Christmas to you and your family, David.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Merry Christmas David. Excellent volleys brother.Hope you and your family have a great holiday season.

And to all you other brothers and sisters... Merry Christmas. Thanks for making Puff a great place.


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

I love Christmas.
Merry Christmas!
Happy New Year also!


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

Merry christmas and I can't wait to find out what you sent....happy new year.


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

Truly generous, this is the sign of someone who knows the joy of giving.


----------



## Nubbin (Jul 13, 2011)

Awesome work Santa Starbuck!

Merry Christmas to you David & your family.

I hope every one of our fellow BOTL has a great Christmas & an enjoyable holiday season!

*HO HO HO!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## TrippMc4 (Jan 22, 2010)

Wow! Well done Santa Starbuck! Can't wait to see where these land!!

Merry Christmas to all the BOTLs on this site!!! This has been a great year on Puff!!!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Looking forward to watching BotLs get destroyed! Well done, David!

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Seems you found your box packing elf. In for the mailbox carnage.


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

David, Merry Christmas to you and your family! and to all the Puff Habanos gang thanks for an awesome experience this year and sharing my step off the cc slope. It's just the beginning of an awesome journey.

:beerchug: :yo:


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Merry x-mas guys! A very nice gesture David.


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

Merry Christmas to you and your family David!!!


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Merry Christmas David!

I hope that you and yours have a wonderful Holiday.


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

Merry Christmas Dave and family, and to everyone else as well. Hope everyone has a 
Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

MERRY CHRISTMAS DAVID!
And the Happiest Healthiest New Year to you and yours!


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

Reasons like this are why I love PUFF! A great guy just sent out several great gifts to some soon to be very happy boys and girls. I was telling a friend of mine about puff the other day and showed him my SS gift, he couldnt believe how generous everyone is here.

David thanks for doing this and I hope you and the family have a great Christmas and new years, heres a little RG for ya


----------



## Short and Sweet (Nov 3, 2010)

David, you truly are a BOTL. Glad I got to see you tonight. This is an amazing thing that you do each year.

Merry Christmas my friend, to you and your family!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Incredibly generous, David! Merry Christmas to you and yours!


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Nicely done good sir. hope the recipients have reinforced mail boxes


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Hope santa comes to my house this year! I've been good, promise...


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Merry Christmas David

I hope people asked Santa for new mail boxes, looks like they may be needing them soon


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Let me say something original. Very generous gifts David! :biggrin1:
Will be following along for the arrivals of some great sticks!
What a great way to close out 2011!!

Wishing you an abundance of friends, happiness, and fun this holiday season!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Thank you all so much for the kind words and "Merry Christmas". I wish EVERYONE here a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!!










A few more presents from Santa launched this afternoon!!

Santa Starbuck Gift Six: 910101052129704745386*

Santa Starbuck Gift Seven: 910101052129704745953*

Santa Starbuck Gift Eight: 910101052129704745944*

Santa Starbuck Gift Nine: 910101052129704745901*

Santa Starbuck Gift Ten: 910101052129704745914*

Santa Starbuck Gift Eleven: 910101052129704745960*

Santa Starbuck Gift Twelve: 910101052129704745972*

Might have a couple more tomorrow, or shortly after Christmas, still pondering a few things.

Once you receive your gift, if you could confirm in this thread I'd appreciate it. Just want to make sure they arrive safe and sound. We should see some arrive Friday and on Saturday, just in time for CHRISTMAS!!!

HO! HO! HO! Merrry Christmas!!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Holy crap. This is gonna be a thread to watch closely.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

David_ESM said:


> Holy crap. This is gonna be a thread to watch closely.


You said it! RG for David, and Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Can't wait to see these hit!


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

Wow. I was not expecting more DC's. This will be epic.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Oh Geez! - Didn't see this coming!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> Oh Geez! - Didn't see this coming!


Shawn, you rarely see anything coming...

:smoke:


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Very generous of you David! There's going to be quite a few happy little boys and girls!
I wish you good health in the new year and look forward to the Masters pass!
Afterall, that is what pushed me down the slope. Hopefully it can push a few more noobs down that very slope again this year!

Happy holidays Bro!
jason


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Got the first batch of DC #s down, none of them appear to be tracking at their destination yet though.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

KcJason1 said:


> Very generous of you David! There's going to be quite a few happy little boys and girls!
> I wish you good health in the new year and look forward to the Masters pass!
> Afterall, that is what pushed me down the slope. Hopefully it can push a few more noobs down that very slope again this year!
> 
> ...


Thank you Jason and Happy Holidays to you and your family as well.

Ah yes the Masters Pass. You guys know we are about four months away from the Masters Pass? Yep it's coming up slowly.



David_ESM said:


> Got the first batch of DC #s down, none of them appear to be tracking at their destination yet though.


Lol...I removed the last number of the DC with a "*" so you guys could NOT track the packages. I wanted them to be a complete surprise. Last year I made it so you could track them and people knew the day before or the day of that they were getting a package. I thought well this feats the purpose of a true Christmas present surprise. Lol. All packages are en-route, checked them all this morning and looking good. Should know more tomorrow morning and which ones will be delivered tomorrow or Saturday.

Looks like next year I will have to remove the last three numbers!! Lol!!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> Lol...I removed the last number of the DC with a "*" so you guys could NOT track the packages. I wanted them to be a complete surprise...


Dude, I think it was CALIFORNIA_KID who still figured out a tracking number when there were like 4 numbers missing. These crazy dudes found my wife's old blog and figured out my childrens' first names to win a few sticks. These guys can figure _anything _out.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

I assume that 6 pack (cc's) which arrived today were from Santa. WOW!


Joe


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

beercritic said:


> I assume that 6 pack (cc's) which arrived today were from Santa. WOW!
> 
> Joe


I dunno what you talking about .


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Looks like there's going to be a lot of exploding chimneys today!!!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Dave
What can I say, but thanks
Truly made my day.
What are the unbanded ones ?
Sorry for the big pic. Got a new camera and the software is screwing up my settings


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> Dave
> What can I say, but thanks
> Truly made my day.
> What are the unbanded ones ?
> Sorry for the big pic. Got a new camera and the software is screwing up my settings


Al you are more than welcome and mostly deserve it sir.

Ahh the unbanded sticks eh? Remember those '99 RyJ Ex No4's we talked about a few weeks back? Yep those are a few for you to try.

The Epicure is from '05 and and the Espy is from '08.

Al just making sure, but there was a card inside the box right? I don't want the mailman snooping through my mail.

Enjoy sir and Happy Holidays to you and yours.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

asmartbull said:


> Sorry for the big pic.


Cigars of that caliber deserve a large photo.

Well done Dave and definitely deserved Al.


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

Got a nice lil package today, and I wondering who sent me something and I saw David and like wow I got a present! I was on lunch and didn't havetime to to get any pics. but I will get some pics up of the nice cigars, and candy and card tonight. 

Thank you so much, it really made my day! Thanks


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Starbucks does it again very nice enjoy my brothers!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Santa Starbuck decided my humble abode was worthy of destruction for the holidays.

There was a chocolate bar that exactly matched the one above and a very nice card. The destruction came in the form of:










I had not even heard of the Quai d'Orsay but from a quick google info hunt I am now quite interested and excited to try it out. Thank you Dave. Merry Christmas to you and yours.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> Santa Starbuck decided my humble abode was worthy of destruction for the holidays.
> 
> There was a chocolate bar that exactly matched the one above and a very nice card. The destruction came in the form of:
> 
> I had not even heard of the Quai d'Orsay but from a quick google info hunt I am now quite interested and excited to try it out. Thank you Dave. Merry Christmas to you and yours.


Merry Christmas to you and your family David.

The Epicure is from 05, it was on your wish list and I tossed in the '11 EL as well for you to try.

The QDO is the Corona and is one of the sticks that was used in my Blind Taste Test a few months back.

Enjoy the sticks.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Thank you David for a very personalized Christmas package!! David knows how much I love maduros and I really feel like he tailored this JUST for ME!! Awesome smokes (most of which I haven't had!), wonderful card and oh yeah - CHOCOLATE!! Thanks again David!!


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

I'd normally rant and rave about this, however, I'm going to show some restraint. I am humbled, thankful, and sincerely surprised. I've done nothing to deserve this. So many other botl's and sotl's here on Puff have done so much more. And even if I had done anything throughout the year or previous, I prefer to keep those things anonymous. I don't know what so say except for Thank you, from the bottom of my heart. The card was an excellent touch, and the chocolate made my wife smile, and the sticks are out of this world. David, you're a great BOTL, excellent person to do business with, and someone I'm very pleased to call a friend. Merry Christmas Brother.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

so many awesome botl's getting hit with great smokes....enjoy them all everyone. Dave awesome target selection and care packages.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

I thought my Secret Santa finally hit, looked at the address, Dave, Dam!! I didn't have a chance to post before work so I jumped on Puff quick while I was on break earlier when I saw Santa 2 posted in reply to me not receiving my package yet. Shit, I guess SS didn't hit. That means I must be part of Dave's Christmas bombing. So here I am home and Sure enough, my package looks just like those. :laugh:








very nice Dave. thank you so much. :tu I can't wait to enjoy each and every one of them. I'm thinking of toasting up the El Mundo or Quaid this weekend as my Friday was today so I have the next 3 off. Surely that chocolate bar isn't going to make it into the new year. :laugh: Though I fear that monster Siglo VI might have to wait till the Spring when I can fully enjoy it. Thank You Dave. Awesome, love it, very kind of you bud. Hope you and your family have a great & very Merry Christmas along w/ a Safe, Prosperous and Happy New Year.


----------



## Secret Santa2 (Dec 25, 2009)

HO HO HO your package has shipped on the 6th please p.m 5 point O!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

awesome cigar blessings! Great job


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

I got my gift today. 
Thank you so much this made my day. 
I'll post pics tomorrow


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow. Dave, incredible hits! Gentlemen, enjoy!!!

Cheers and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

Finally getting time to put up pics from daves nice present.

















Im smoking the princepal or however its spelled right now along with some of my Christmas scotch

Thanks again and hope everyone is having a great holiday!


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

Guys, funny story...

First off, Merry Christmas all!

Was sitting just now on my porch, smoking a pretty ordinary My father LB 1922 Double Robusto, sending SMS to some of my friends, wishing everyone Merry Christmas, then thought, let me check Puff, have not visited it in a day or two. Found this thread, was reading and watching everyone's post, congrats to all of you by the way and Merry Christmas to you all, then remembered that I have not checked our mail for at least 3 days, and here it is! David, thank you, this was definitely unexpected. Merry Christmas to you and your family as well. These are the exact cigars I PMed you about some times ago, remember? Asking you how they are, before ordering a box of each, hahaha, thank you for the card and chocolate as well. Thank you sir.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

All of you are more than welcome for your gifts. This something I really enjoy doing every year and I hope I am able to continuing doing this each and every year. Hopefully everyone had a wonderful Christmas.

Looks we still have some more packages to report in, hopefully they have landed safely. According to usps all packages were delivered on Friday and Saturday. Busy time of the year with people out of town. Thank you to those that have confirmed your package is well.


----------



## Secret Santa2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Above all expectations nice job Santa Starbuck.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Sarge said:


> I thought my Secret Santa finally hit, looked at the address, Dave, Dam!! I didn't have a chance to post before work so I jumped on Puff quick while I was on break earlier when I saw Santa 2 posted in reply to me not receiving my package yet. Shit, I guess SS didn't hit. That means I must be part of Dave's Christmas bombing. So here I am home and Sure enough, my package looks just like those. :laugh:
> View attachment 36468
> 
> 
> very nice Dave. thank you so much. :tu I can't wait to enjoy each and every one of them. I'm thinking of toasting up the El Mundo or Quaid this weekend as my Friday was today so I have the next 3 off. Surely that chocolate bar isn't going to make it into the new year. :laugh: Though I fear that monster Siglo VI might have to wait till the Spring when I can fully enjoy it. Thank You Dave. Awesome, love it, very kind of you bud. Hope you and your family have a great & very Merry Christmas along w/ a Safe, Prosperous and Happy New Year.


Steve the EDRM was from 2010. The QDO Corona is from 2009. The Siglo VI is from 2008 and I think I sent you a Robusto? as well which would be from 2008 too. Finally the HDM is obviously from 2011. Enjoy the sticks Steve and Merry Christmas to you and your family as well!!


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Nicely done, David. 
Keep those pics coming folks!


----------



## APBTMarcel (Mar 9, 2011)

Well Mr. Dave thank you so much for the hit. I definately didn't expect any cigars and when I got my small flat rate box I was all too excited to open it. Well any hit I love just because any level of generosity I appreciate, but this one was amazing. Five sticks that I havn't tried! Well it's because I'm a CC noob, but nevertheless!


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Wow David, thank you for the gift! Wasn't expecting this.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Steve the EDRM was from 2010. The QDO Corona is from 2009. The Siglo VI is from 2008 and I think I sent you a Robusto? as well which would be from 2008 too. Finally the HDM is obviously from 2011. Enjoy the sticks Steve and Merry Christmas to you and your family as well!!


awesome, thank you again & thanks for the intel. Not that I'm any good @ guessing but I'd have figured that EDRM was two-three years older. Very solid cigar & taste for a '10. I think the QDO is going down next. Possibly w/in the next week or two. Finding myself wanting to reach for Habanos more. I'm sure I'll love it & certainly enjoy it, as I will all of them. thanks again David. Rest assured I will thoroughly enjoy each and every one of them. Have a Safe, Happy and Wonderful 2012 bud!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

some awesome packages here! Congrats to all, and way to go Starbuck!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

WTG David---some kind of gifts...


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Very nice Dave..._thanks to you_...Puff just keeps on giving...and giving!


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

So a random person knocked on my door today and handed me a package that was delivered to the wrong house. Luckily i have honest neighbors since USPS didn't follow directions from Santa Starbuck very well.

This is a truly amazing hit, Thank you David aka Santa Starbuck










The BF is probably getting burned up tonight as my new years smoke!


----------

